# Taiwan Bee shrimp



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone interested in some Yellow Hong Kong Taiwan bee shrimp? I bought them from Flip Aquatics and they've been breeding like wildfire. Would love to sell/trade them as I paid $12-13 each but frankly just want to avoid overloading my tank, so I'm flexible. I have blue and reds breeding too but much slower.

The important thing is the water conditions on these...

pH: 6
TDS: 100-150
Temp: 68-72 (I actually run a chiller on this tank as 78 caused pre-mature molting deaths)
KH: 0
GH: 2

I've got most in my tank from the club raffle, so it's aqua soil, planted, no CO2, light shrimp ferts. Feeding every other day or so with Glas Garden foods.

These are their parents... 
https://flipaquatics.com/collections/taiwan-bee/products/yellow-king-kong?variant=41740862468


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

My colony has grown, definitely looking to rehome some if anyone is interested, preferably yellow ones, but might be willing to part with some reds. Asking $8 each, but open.


----------

